# D100 list of mutations



## NATOCM (Jun 29, 2007)

I wrote this ages ago and found it on my PC just now. Just posting for anyone who might want it. 


```
D100	Type	Name	Effect
1	Minor	Gills	Allows character to breath underwater.
2	Minor	Webbed feet	Gives a +3 misc modifier to swim checks.
3	Minor	Oily skin	Can not be grappled.
4	Minor	Scaly skin	+2 misc AC modifier.
5	Minor	Thin fur	-2 to cold damage.
6	Minor	Large feet	+2 to Balance checks.
7	Minor	Fangs	Gives extra bite attack (Dam - 1D6-2 Critical-20).
8	Minor	Claws	Gives extra claw attack. (Dam - 1D3+1 Critical-20).
9	Minor	Strong bones	1D3 damage reduction against crushing attacks.
10	Minor	Minute stature	Counted as "Small" creature.
11	Minor	Huge stature	Counted as "Large" creature.
12	Minor	Red eyes	Character can choose to see infra-red radiation.
13	Minor	Snake tongue	+2 to spot checks when concerning smelling.
14	Minor	Sticky hands	+2 to climb checks.
15	Minor	Sacs	Gives extra spit attack (Dam - 1D3+2 Splash damage -2 Critical-20). Once every 3 days only.
16	Minor	Enhanced smell	+2  to tracking-related rolls.
17	Minor	Ape-like fists	+2 to melee attacks with fists.
18	Minor	Yellow eyes	Character can choose to see pheromones as different colours.
19	Minor	Suckered hands and feet	+3 to climb rolls.
20	Minor	Tail	+3 to balance checks.
21	Minor	Golden tinted skin	+2  to Charisma based checks.
22	Minor	White eyes	Character can choose to see ultra violet radiation.
23	Minor	Sensitive	+2 to all spot, check, and locate trap rolls
24	Minor	Partly hollowed bones	Halve characters weight.
25	Minor	Needle nails	Gives extra poison attack. (Primary Dam - 1D6-1 Secondary Dam - 1D3+1Critical-20). Once every 3 days only.
26	Minor	Large ears	+2 to listen checks.
27	Minor	Large eyes	+2 to spot checks.
28	Minor	Acid blood	Opponent takes D3 splash damage if you take damage from a hit.
29	Minor	Bulging veins	+2 to Intimidation rolls.
30	Minor	Ink pouch	Allows ink to be squirted out and blind nearby people, if underwater a 3ft radius area is showed.
31	Minor	Fire Proof	-2 to heat damage.
32	Minor	Springy Mussels	+2 to Jump.
33	Minor	Chameleon skin	+2 to Hide.
34	Minor	Radar senses	Allows spot checks though solid objects.
35	Minor	Feline ears	+2 to listen.
36	Minor	Flexible tongue	Ability to manipulate small items with tongue.
37	Minor	Streaking lungs	-3 to listen checks and Initiative to all within 100ft.
38	Minor	Thin fingers	+2 to open locks.
39	Minor	Slight Photosynthesis	Can go for 1 week without food with no penalties.
40	Minor	Grounded	-2 to electrical damage.
41	Major	Irresistible charm	+1 to Charisma.
42	Major	Back sack	Can carry 1/3 of max load on skin flap on back.
43	Major	Back eyes	Can see behind them equally well as forward.
44	Major	Fire link	Elemental control - Fire.
45	Major	Re-located limbs	Limbs moved to new locations (gain Frightful presence feat automatically).
46	Major	Large brain	+1 to Intelligence.
47	Major	Crab claws	One or both hands changed to crab claws (Dam - Strength /3 (rounded up) +1.
48	Major	Fat nerves	+2 to Initiative.
49	Major	Half elf	+1 to Charisma.
50	Major	Big eyes	+ 2 to sight based checks and +1 to Initiative.
51	Major	Quick hands	+5 to melee attack bonus.
52	Major	Advanced recall	+1 to Wisdom.
53	Major	Alloy skin	+3 to AC (natural).
54	Major	Earth link	Elemental control : Earth.
55	Major	Photosynthesis	Does not need to eat. But needs mineral water and sunlight.
56	Major	long legs	Double Leg length, counts as Large creature, no penalties.
57	Major	Incredibly thin body	+1 to Dexterity.
58	Major	Knife arms	One or both arms replaced by a blade (Dam - 2D6 Critical 19-20)
59	Major	RAD proof	Not affected by any radiation.
60	Major	Ork blood	+1 to Strength.
61	Major	Short legs	Half Leg length, counts as Small creature, no penalties.
62	Major	Fast learner	+1 to Intelligence.
63	Major	Sensitive eyes	+5 to Ranged attacks.
64	Major	Wide body	+1 to Constitution.
65	Major	Shell	+4 to AC (natural).
66	Major	Fast minded	Craft times halved.
67	Major	Water link	Elemental control: Water
68	Major	Hypnoses eyes	+5 to all Charisma skills (once per day)
69	Major	Small wings	Can fly 30ft per day only.
70	Major	Druidic	+1 to Wisdom
71	Major	Featureless	Has no distinctive features eg no finger prints.
72	Major	Enhanced arm muscles	+1 to Strength.
73	Major	Clear Skin	+5 to Hide.
74	Major	Web	Can create a sticky 10ft square web net.
75	Major	Metallic Bones	+1 to Constitution.
76	Major	Electrical senses	Can hear radio waves and see radiation.
77	Major	Thick fur	-5 to cold damage.
78	Major	Quad Jointed	+3 to Dexterity.
79	Major	Explosive Death	When HP = -10 Character  explodes dealing 1D10 to all other Characters within10ft.
80	Major	Electrical link	Elemental control: Electricity
81	Overt	Death Brawl	Character can carry on as normal until -10Hp when they die. -1 onward character becomes frenzied.
82	Overt	Multi armed	4+ Arms (max 8)
83	Overt	Multi legged	4+ Legs (max 8)
84	Overt	Cloning	Has ability to make temporary self clone. Lasts for one day. Can only be done once every two days.
85	Overt	Bullish	+2 to both Strength and Constitution.
86	Overt	Nitro death	When HP = -10 Character  explodes dealing 5D10 to all other Characters within 20ft.
87	Overt	Fire Breath	Breath cone (Fire Dam 5D8 + 3D4 until extinguished).
88	Overt	Many eyes	+5 to Initiative and all sight skills.
89	Overt	Linked	Elemental control: All.
90	Overt	Spiders legs	+20 to climb.
91	Overt	Frost Breath	Breath cone (Cold Dam 2D10 + 1D6 for 3 turns).
92	Overt	Eleven blood	+3 Charisma
93	Overt	Electrical strike	Deals 3D10 Electrical touch damage.
94	Overt	Polymorph	Can change into any animate or inanimate object and copy statistics.
95	Overt	Long lived	+2 to Wisdom and Intelligence.
96	Overt	Wings	Can Fly.
97	Overt	Twin heads	Character has two heads both with different personalities.
98	Overt	Force shield	Allows Character to create an AC 5 shield once per day. Lasts for 20 minutes.
99	Overt	Earth strike	Deals 3D10 touch damage. Causes opponent to blast back D10 metres x level.
100	Overt	Players Choice	Player chooses effect with DM's guidance.
```


----------



## VengerSatanis (Nov 16, 2015)

NATOCM said:


> I wrote this ages ago and found it on my PC just now. Just posting for anyone who might want it.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...




Cool list, man.  I'll be using a few of these.  What name should I use to give credit where it's due?

VS


----------



## darjr (Nov 16, 2015)

Thanks!


----------

